# How about a nice big glass of skim milk and cocoa powder before your workout?



## lbvermillion (Apr 1, 2010)

I have been hearing big news on chocolate lately. Who does not love chocolate right? I have started to try it and wondered if anyone else was doing this?

I got some unsweetened Cocoa powder and I put a couple of tablespoons in my milk with a little splenda or in my whey shakes.

Here is one of the articles:
well I can not as of yet post links  If someone could search for "Why You Should Drink Hot Cocoa Before Exercise" and post the article by Dr. Kristie Leong of any other great sources.

Cheers and enjoy your cocoa!

Brent


----------



## nni (Apr 1, 2010)

move it to post workout and im with you. i never would do well with dairy in my stomach pre workout.


----------



## lbvermillion (Apr 2, 2010)

I can see how dairy might slow some people down, maybe mix the cocoa powder a spoonful of peanut butter, some avocado or an egg white.
The article I saw did suggest it to be 2 hours before your workout so that may make a difference. 

not all cocoa is created equal, some processes remove the flavanoids from the cocoa witch tend to be bitter so look for an organic raw cocoa with as little prcessing as possible.

A big frosty chocolate shake after a workout sounds very nice though.


----------



## nni (Apr 2, 2010)

cacao is the best form, but it is very bitter and does not mix well with water (i would imagine an emulsifier is needed). minimally processed dutch cocoa might be the best supermarket option.


----------

